# Pup-cake anyone?!



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook this morning and it made me giggle! 

Mairi - you could make these for Molly's birthday!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

But how could you tell anyone that you ate a puppy
They look really good- you could do caramel icing for lighter fur, and chocolate for choccies, and even a mixture for partis


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are too cute. Perfect for beautiful Molly!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Von - your icing skills clearly exceed mine! I think I could just about manage the white ones but partis would be 10 steps too far!!! I hope Mairi comes on to see these!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very clever - but is it just me that thinks they look a tiny bit creepy?! guess its the thinking about eating puppies thing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now, be honest - do you have a problem eating jelly babies?!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha, my mum can't eat anything that looks like a person or animal! I think they are cute!


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Sure cute. Looks yummy!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

So cute! They really look like Molly-cakes!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

They're great and very tasty looking too.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Stela12 said:


> So cute! They really look like Molly-cakes!!!


Only Molly could be cute enough to have a cake named after her!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh Nadine, They are hilarious and that must be Molly's twin sitting there!!!! 

Oh my baking skills leave a lot to be desired but could give them a bash!!!

Have a few weeks to practice 

xxx

Ps how did Lola get on with her groom...was expecting some Pre/post pics


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay, you saw it Mairi!! I giggled so much when I saw that photo this morning and immediately thought of Molly!

Lola's hair cut is this coming Monday, must take a photo of her this week-end for the before shot! 

Have a good week-end xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was killing myself when i saw it...It is sooo like her 

Sorry, I thought the groom was today 

Have a good weekend too... Hopefully not TOO much :smow::smow::smow:

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these cakes!! That is a great picture....... And one very well behaved pooch not to scoff them before the camera has clicked! - I doubt if that was Ralph posing the cakes would not of survived long enough for a picture.
Well done Jo for finding it so quickly!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are making me hungry Tracey .. that dog is so well behaved, umm I think my dogs would sit, stay for so long but I bet one of them would dive right in lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love these... Might give it a go.. Chocolate ones! Nice to hear for you Nadine! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Chocolate ones for Lola would be great! - please post pics if you make them! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops.. I didn't see date! Nadine isn't really here...  Nadine I kiss you and blonde Lola!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Chocolate ones for Lola would be great! - please post pics if you make them! X


Might try them at the weekend... I like a bit of icing craft!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's your weekend challenge - chocolate Cockapoo cup cakes, I can rate the looks - really wish I could taste to rate too!!!! - I could do a great Greg Wallace impression with a mouth full of cake!! X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just saw this post had been resurrected - thought I recognised the title!!


----------

